# Let's Hit the Road- power supply questions



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like to expand the reach of my business by taking my kiosk 2 on the road to events, markets, etc. where a power cord is not an option. I'd need to power a laptop, Kiosk, and heat press. Anyone do this already? How do you power it all and keep the electronics safe? I'd working in an easy up. Specific recommendations very helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

While waiting for someone to answer why don't you try look for some portable generators and see what the salesman tells you just to have an idea. Also those inverters plugged into the car's cigarette lighters. 

I think that a portable generator is better especially those with low noise and can regulate the voltage output.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i THINK YOU SAFE AROUND 3OOOWATTS GENERATOR...U NEED TO COMPUTE THE TOTAL WATTS OF YOUR EQUIPTMENT. IT'S BETTER IF YOU BUY MORE POWER IF YOU HAVE BUDGET.
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11589601&search=GENERATORS&Mo=12&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=GENERATORS&Ntt=GENERATORS&No=2&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

There are also 3000w power inverters but ask around. Like my earlier post, I just think a generator is better.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it is an outside event, then a generator MIGHT be acceptable. Check with the event staff. You cannot use one at an indoor event. I have been to indoor events where power was not readily available.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

A generator is a start, but what all is involved? How many watts do I need to run this stuff, will generator power be clean enough for the printer, computer, etc? Do I need a battery bank and invertor, what type, how many. Is anyone out there actually doing this themselves? Pretty sure an invertor that plugged into my cig lighter would melt my harness and kill my battery as soon as I plug in the heat press!

thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

The biggest current draw will be the heat press. Most manufacturers will publish the power requirements of their equipment, so I'd make a list and add it up.

Personally, I find inverters to be very inefficient and will soon drain your batteries especially with a heat press running!


----------



## w2csa (Aug 3, 2007)

Keep in mind that generators can be noisy and emit fumes, maybe not a problem if outside and lots of room to sepperate the generator from the kisk area.


----------



## Gary Straub (Apr 1, 2008)

Tom Locke; www.totagtees .com ph 386-776-2495. He dose DTG from a 35 year old Hearse in FL. Try Him for Info.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Gary. I tried the URL, there's no site with that address. Sure he's still around? I tried toetag.com also, no luck...


----------



## Gary Straub (Apr 1, 2008)

Did you try his ph#? this article is from 10-29-08 was on usscreen web site back then. If you pm me I'll send you the article. I talked to him at the time, he had it all inside the hearse and he would go to different businesses.


Gary


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, checked the specs and heat press pulls 1500 watts. How much more power to run a laptop and the dtg kiosk, could not find specs on the dtg.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

I did a google search and found 4 amps so hat would be (4*120=480 watts). So i would think that a 2500 to 3000w generator would be sufficient. I would look into the Honda inverter generators, they make one that is 3000w which should be sufficient, What you could do is contact a local reseller and they should have a tool that they use to see what you equipment draws! One problem I think you will have with doing this on the road outdoors is dust/cleanliness and heat/humidity.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Just my two cents but you have several options. There are noise reduced invertor generators. The difference - a regular generator can output irregular power or spikes. The invertor ones cost a little more but consistent ouput. Also there are deep cycle batteries (I use 4) that hold charges longer and can hold up to the deep draining and recharging better than a regular auto battery. The last piece is the 3000 watt inverter. I could provide names of the various things that I listed but you will have to wait until I get pass the snow and into my bus. The battery bank and inverter will allow you to run the generator/inverter on limited use. Always calculate your usage on the biggest draw which is your heat press. You can use meters to tell you when you need to switch on the generator which will run you while your batteries are recharging. When I was looking for a solution, I researched a lot of RV's and ambulance vehicles. Good Luck.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Even though you are using a generator for the outdoors shows, you might want to have everything plugged into a line conditioner/ battery backups to be safe. We have a couple made by APC that we use at shows. The ones we have aren't the big backup systems, but like an oversized power strip. They are enough to protect sensitive equipment.

Honda and Onan make quieter generators BTW.


----------



## ShirtStudi0 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was thinking of flea markets and taking my hot press, puter, several shirts and an order pad. For one, how about a battery charged laptop? Many indoor flea markets have electricity. I would go for that first before you invest in a generator ~ they are mighty dear $$. Do that and see if you like it. Some ppl went all out for it and finds out that it was not worth the trouble or whatever the case maybe. Just my one and a half cent. (valuable) >smile<


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks! Sounds like the honda 3000ie quiet generator might be the right thing. Now if I can find someone to rent one to give this a try...


----------



## ShirtStudi0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Try the rental shops in your area, you just might be blessed!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

mmoguls said:


> Thanks! Sounds like the honda 3000ie quiet generator might be the right thing. Now if I can find someone to rent one to give this a try...



If you are using a generator to power your printer I would strongly suggest using it with a UPS battery backup with a line conditioner. 


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Free Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Be sure to check the amps being pulled, not just watts., and then be sure that the cord you use (guessing you will need plenty of cord to move the noisy generator away from you) can handle the amperage, other wise your equipment will work harder than it has to and or malfunction, not to mention your basic 13amp ext. cord is going to get too hot and become a fire hazard. Higher amp cords are expensive but a must. I have heard though that its not too difficult and cheaper to make your own if you have the know how. Good luck!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> If you are using a generator to power your printer I would strongly suggest using it with a UPS battery backup with a line conditioner.


 Yes yes! very important. Having a 15 amp heatpress, a computer and a 20K printer on a generator is suicide if you try to cut corners. Even having a plug-in in a situation you have not tested and are 100% in control(dedicated) of is asking for a costly disaster.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Harry the Honda ie generators create a true sinewave and are rated for delicate electrical devices.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

> Harry the Honda ie generators create a true sinewave and are rated for delicate electrical devices.


That may be so, but do you really want to trust it? I wouldn't. We do large horse shows and some are powered by the huge generators that can power large buildings - we still use our APC line conditioner/backups. I would rather be very safe than be very sorry.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Irish those huge generators do not produce pure sinewave power. I have run some pretty sensitive electronic equipment off of these Honda Generators with no problem! Now if you were running high capacitance equipment then yes you would want some type of isolation equipment, but a heating element and a laptop power supply I see no problem!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

I would still suggest having your printer plugged into a UPS battery backup with a line conditioner and then having that UPS plugged into the generator. It's not an expensive investment and provides extra insurance against the unthinkable happening to your printer.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

ShirtStudi0 said:


> Try the rental shops in your area, you just might be blessed!


Thanks, you know I did start there today, but all thier units are contactor tyoe units and are too noisey for the locations I want to serve. That Honda is pretty quiet!


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am looking for a generator to run 15 amp 1500 watts heat press for outdoor show, which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Lets revive this thread, i'm looking for a generator to run just the heat press on. Looking at the Yamaha and the Honda. I have Stahls Hotronix 16x16 press, and it has 1800 Watts, and 15 amps. Was looking at the 2600 Generator from Yamaha. Any recommendations? What about the power cord to plug into the generator, where can I get one that can handle power coming from my press? Thanks


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that generator will be fine. And they typically come with the cable that you plug things into.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I have used a Honda 6500 watt generator to run many sensitive electronics devices with. Including an RFID sensor detector that had to be able to flawlessly process thousands and thousands of detection per minute. Honda is the best engine manufacturer in the world..thus they make some of the best generators also!!

Honda EU6500i Model Info | Super Quiet 6500 Watt Inverter Generator | Honda Generators


----------

